# Went to Cave Run yesterday



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Took a long time friend with me (he's never been to CR). Got there around 8:30 and fished until 3. Hit Caney Creek, the flats, Licking River and Big/Little Cave. No fish, no follows. Didn't even graph anything except for one bait ball about 50 feet down out in open water. Was a nice day, not too cold (low 40s), no wind. Water temps were 50-52 degs.

The lake is at winter pool and it is weird seeing the stumps that were at water level now looking you in the eyes. Probably the last time I hit CR this year. Expected to drop into the teens this weekend...brrrrr.


----------



## yakfishlmr (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for the report. What were you throwing? See many boats out?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Threw mostly crankbaits but also dawgs and jerkbaits. My friend threw small jigs, spinners and crankbaits. There were a quite a few boats out. Saw several fishing for bass as well as crappie and Muskie. 

The docks at Scott Creek ramp were still in which is nice.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

A buddy drove down from Minnesota spent last Tues-Friday at the Cave, we camped at Zilpo. Tuesday we got on the water at 4 worked the weeds on the flats until 7. Then ran to Scott Creek fished both banks and trolled out. Nadda, nothing. Wednesday morning stormed until noon, hit the river from 1-3, it was low and they have moved out. More fun jet boating really. Back on the Cave at 5 hit Warix, found massive bait pods and active fish! Ripped the hooks out of a mid 30 on a magnum uv dawg, had on short strike a glider, another follow through the turn on 8 with a jerkbait. Then finally landed a 37 on a jerkbait. Hit right before he was going into the 8, came out of nowhere. 

Thursday on the water at 8 headed back to warix didn't see any bait, didn't move any fish. Move to Shrout found bait and missed one real tight to shore on a jerk bait. That was only action for a while. Ran to big and little cave, pounded both moved nothing. Then fished the shore on backside of twin knobs, very high skies and high winds did not see a thing. Went in around 4 grabbed food and gas. Went straight back out to Shrout after about 90 minutes my buddy tagged another one on his second 8, didn't have a follow but had a funny feeling and it paid off! Another 37. 

Then that night still in shrout im working a top water and make first turn on 8 and have fish swing and miss I continue 8 and swings 2 more times, never got a chance to get hooks in. Still a great day 1 in the bag 3 moved. 

Friday hit the water 7:30 hit warix, big, and shrout see lots of bait but no musky were off the water at 11:30 and headed back to Cincy by 12:30. All around a great trip, two fish and learned how to find em in numbers there. Pictures are attached


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sounds like a fun trip thanks for sharing. I've always felt that versatility and not being afraid to try different things pays off for finding fish. Sounds like you guys weren't afraid to mix it up until you got something going.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Fished the Cave Run Pro Shop tourney yesterday. 9 hours in the non-stop rain (temps 48-51 degs). We hit Leatherwood for 2-3 hours. Saw one boat 8-ing a fish for 5 mins (it was a small one) without luck. Then we ran back to Buck Creek (a lot of potential when the water comes back up). Then hit Shrout followed by Caney. Didn't catch, see or raise a fish all day. Didn't see anyone else catch one either. There was 25+ boats and only 3 were "Weighed in" (CPR). Since Ralph runs a 100% payout and there were 4 places he split the 4th place 4 ways and for the second year in a row my boat got picked so I walked away with some $$$ that helped with the entry fee and gas.

We threw cranks, rubber, jerks, blades of all sizes, topwater and even jigged for a while. A friend and his daughter had a big one roll up next to the boat. There was a bass fisherman (kids had their championship at Scott's Creek ramp--what a zoo!!! Over 100 boats) that told them about it---it kept chasing their spinnerbaits. One of bass fishermen finally caught that fish but not intentionally.

Next week is the PMTT. We had hoped to use this tournament to help us locate fish but the weather changed that. Hopefully, the next week's weather will liven them back up and the water will rise some (they are keeping it down to let them build a new ramp at the dam).


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

MuskyFan said:


> Fished the Cave Run Pro Shop tourney yesterday. 9 hours in the non-stop rain (temps 48-51 degs). We hit Leatherwood for 2-3 hours. Saw one boat 8-ing a fish for 5 mins (it was a small one) without luck. Then we ran back to Buck Creek (a lot of potential when the water comes back up). Then hit Shrout followed by Caney. Didn't catch, see or raise a fish all day. Didn't see anyone else catch one either. There was 25+ boats and only 3 were "Weighed in" (CPR). Since Ralph runs a 100% payout and there were 4 places he split the 4th place 4 ways and for the second year in a row my boat got picked so I walked away with some $$$ that helped with the entry fee and gas.
> 
> We threw cranks, rubber, jerks, blades of all sizes, topwater and even jigged for a while. A friend and his daughter had a big one roll up next to the boat. There was a bass fisherman (kids had their championship at Scott's Creek ramp--what a zoo!!! Over 100 boats) that told them about it---it kept chasing their spinnerbaits. One of bass fishermen finally caught that fish but not intentionally.
> 
> Next week is the PMTT. We had hoped to use this tournament to help us locate fish but the weather changed that. Hopefully, the next week's weather will liven them back up and the water will rise some (they are keeping it down to let them build a new ramp at the dam).


Good luck in the tournament. Do you fish the whole series or just cave run?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

This is my first tournament with PMTT so it's just Cave. The others are all up north and I don't have a lot of vacation days to spend on them.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Anyone ever fish the river above the lake?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I have not. You need to know the layout of the channel to be able to navigate that minefield. I watched guys who know the river run it WOT but it is not recommended if you have no knowledge of it. I may venture up it when the water returns to summer pool depth. I wonder how many lower units have been sacrificed to the river...


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

burnsj5 said:


> Sounds like a fun trip thanks for sharing. I've always felt that versatility and not being afraid to try different things pays off for finding fish. Sounds like you guys weren't afraid to mix it up until you got something going.


Thanks, we certainly mixed it up until we found success. Bait was key, so different from fishing Northern Shield lakes where weed beds, reefs and main lake points are go to spots. The Cave is a funny place but she holds tons of musky.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

TopRaider15 said:


> Thanks, we certainly mixed it up until we found success. Bait was key, so different from fishing Northern Shield lakes where weed beds, reefs and main lake points are go to spots. The Cave is a funny place but she holds tons of musky.


Lots of good fishing down there but definitely different compared to northern bodies of water. I like fishing different water; wisconsin, Ohio, ky, Tennessee, etc forces you to learn something new.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

MuskyFan said:


> This is my first tournament with PMTT so it's just Cave. The others are all up north and I don't have a lot of vacation days to spend on them.


How was your experience fishing the tournament this weekend?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

burnsj5 said:


> How was your experience fishing the tournament this weekend?


I'll post up in a different thread later today.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Headed to the cave tomorrow to see if I can build on my last trip in April. Will give a full report tomorrow


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Good luck. Gregg Thomas has said it's been tough. Hopefully, you'll hook a couple. I haven't been back since the end of April. Gonna hit Caesar again tomorrow. Hopefully, i can catch something bigger than 26".


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Work got in the way ended up not going, was able to sneak out and do some cat fishing on the ohio at dusk though


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Not sure why i said I was going to Caesar on Thursday. Must have been tired. Thursday is a work day and we're on OT. Going tomorrow. Hopefully before the sun comes up. Full moon. Sets at 7-ish. Wife looks at me like I have two heads. Lol.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Not sure why i said I was going to Caesar on Thursday. Must have been tired. Thursday is a work day and we're on OT. Going tomorrow. Hopefully before the sun comes up. Full moon. Sets at 7-ish. Wife looks at me like I have two heads. Lol.

Trying to figure out what weekend I'll go to Salt Fork.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Went out on cave run tonight for a couple hours did not see $h1t. 79° water temps on the flats.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

A bit warmer than here. 74 degs at Caesar yesterday. Cave has been a tough nut to crack this year. No one that I know that has fished it a lot has done any good there this year.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Legend killer said:


> Went out on cave run tonight for a couple hours did not see $h1t. 79° water temps on the flats.


At least I don't feel as bad for not making it out. 79 is about as warm as I would want to fish the Cave anyway. Looks I wont make it back until she cools off in the fall or until the bite in the river heats up again


----------

